# Networking Team Promotion, Old Rich



## Janet H (Sep 7, 2010)

I am pleased to report that Old Rich has accepted a position on the Management Team in the Networking Department. Old Rich has served as a moderator in the Hardware department and helped many in that capacity. While he will be missed by his mates in Hardware, is excited to tackle new challenges in Networking.

Please join me in congratulating him on this well deserved opportunity.

:wave:


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Old Rich! You will be missed in Hardware though.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Rich.

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats Rich well deserved











I guess the duck paid off


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . . Hardware will not get rid of me that easily . . I'll still be posting there!!

( The duck is recovered and doing well . . )


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

This would explain why I didn't see your switch!

Congrats Rich!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations Rich!!!!
You'll have plenty of challenges ahead, be prepared and I have a very long To-Do List for you. :laugh:

Thanks a lot Janet!


Janet H said:


> I am pleased to report that Old Rich has accepted a position on the Management Team in the Networking Department. Old Rich has served as a moderator in the Hardware department and helped many in that capacity. While he will be missed by his mates in Hardware, is excited to tackle new challenges in Networking.
> 
> Please join me in congratulating him on this well deserved opportunity.
> 
> :wave:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations Old Rich!!!!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats Rich! I just noticed you changed colors a little while ago (not that there's anything wrong with that!).


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations Rich!


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats Old Rich!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations Rich!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone . .


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

You look good in purple :laugh:

Congratulations!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Big congratulations!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Rich well done!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Rich!!

A long overdue promotion and we will hopefully benefit from your many years of management experience.

John


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice going Rich


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . .


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats Rich!:grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations Rich......well deserved!!


----------



## Drew1369 (Jan 19, 2007)

congrats dude!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . .


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree, purple is rather slimming .

Congrats Rich!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I need sliming! ! !


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Congratulations Old Rich


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Old Rich said:


> I need sliming! ! !


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . .


----------

